# anodizing



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Anybody happen to know a place that does aluminum anodizing in small batches, as in just a few pieces? Yea I've seen the do it yourself things on-line but I don't know if I wanna mess with it.


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

Deluxe anodizing 716 856 6203 they are from Buffalo NY


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

No website I take it?


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

dont think so


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

depends on how small a batch you are needing done. a lot of small places charge a minimum of $50 while others charge more. 

to me a small batch is 60 pieces or so. i just set off some stuff to colorsinc.com to get it done and it is costing me $132. on a downside though is that $132 is their minimum for bright finishes. $120 for satin finishes. 

any company that you go wit i have always seen people get group anodizing orders together to help lower the cost for everyone. that might be an option for you if you just have a couple pieces.


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

rick what color were you wanting to get your stuff anodized?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Purple of course.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

LowClassCC.....you have a PM. That is actually the place I've contacted recently. Right now my cost per piece is pretty high so I'm thinking of getting a couple guys together on it myself.


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

I found this place that has a small scale anodizing kit. Kinda of expensive but if you have a lot of parts it might be worth it.

http://www.caswellplating.com/kits/aluminum.htm


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

here shows the parts i sent to colors inc. i was able to get all these parts done for their minimum fee of $132 for the "bright" finish plus the cost of return shipping. total with shipping came to $155.82. 

now as you can see there are a lot of parts here and not all of them are tiny. there is 60 pieces all together. i will pos the after pics later on. theyare suppose to arrive today.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

This is good to hear. Look forward to seeing the finished product. :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

SJacquez said:


> I found this place that has a small scale anodizing kit. Kinda of expensive but if you have a lot of parts it might be worth it.
> 
> http://www.caswellplating.com/kits/aluminum.htm


I had seen this in my searching but as I posted, I have decided it's not really something I want to get into myself. For the prices Colorsinc.com quoted I'd rather have a professional do it for me.


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

well here they are. let me say that the pics do not do the pieces justice. the color is even over all the parts. finish is nice and glossy.

i was worried that the color would very from piece to piece seeing some parts were old and some were new. some were hard anodized and some were polished. and the type of aluminum varied depending on who had made the piece. but everything came out wonderful.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Wow those do look good. Looks like I know where I'll be sending my parts. Thanks LowClassCC.


----------



## BatteryPoor (Jan 19, 2004)

Colors Inc does an outstanding job, they do all of Tim (Engler Injections) aluminum pieces in bright very nice quality......


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Is that for metal only or can it be done to pretty much anything?
That is a nice green.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Aluminum only

There is another process for titanium but the colorings are different


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

Do they strip the old colors off for you?


----------



## JeffPatch29 (Jan 21, 2002)

aluminum anodizing uses a die and a clear coat, titanium anodizing is always clear, the thickness of the anodizing changes the color (angle of refraction).


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

Seven said:


> Do they strip the old colors off for you?


yes. i just sent them the parts as is and they did the rest. some people say you should remove the original anodizing and polish the parts before you send them in. but the bottom line is they will still have to run the parts through the acid bath prior to anodizing them. this removes any old anodizing, dirt and such so you dot have to do it. 

now damaged and scratched parts should be sanded o smooth them out a bit. the thing with fresh anodized parts is that they will show every little flaw. so sometimes some prep work is needed if you want perfection.


----------



## MaritzaG (Feb 7, 2012)

These costs are too high for me. Can you please tell me about less expensive places?
I really can't afford it this way...
______________
 youtube downloader


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

Deluxe Anodizing in Buffalo, NY i heard has a $50 minimum order, might be worth a call


----------

